# 2011 4H Miniature Horse Show



## GypsyMoonMinis (Jul 25, 2011)

Here are some photos from our show this year. Sadly this is the last year I will be able to work with the kids and horses, as my graduate studies are far too involved. But im hoping my girls and I can hit a few of the local AMHR shows next summer when i get back from Italy. This is just a sampling of the kids and thier classes. We added jumping and horsemanship plus some higher level obstacle. Enjoy!

Kristen and Jaymi, Senior Showmanship







Kristen and Spunky






Summer and Autumn, Junior Showmanship






Kristen and my baby boy Diego getting ready for Senior Halter Gelding






Kristen and Spunky, Jumping level 1


----------



## GypsyMoonMinis (Jul 25, 2011)

Summer and Diego, Jumping lvl 1






Diego at Liberty with Summer. Their song was Frank Sinatra's I Wont Dance






Autumn's Costume






They were DJ's


----------



## CharlesFamily (Jul 25, 2011)

What great pictures! This was my daughters' first year showing 4-H. They showed their mini geldings. Out of 90 horses at the fair, there were only 3 minis, so they didn't offer any mini classes. There was a two-day show and they only were able to show in showmanship and in-hand trail (like halter obstacle). They did offer two driving classes, but they weren't ready to drive yet this year. I hope to get some more classes added for them for next year and your post gave me some great ideas!

Thanks for sharing the pictures!

Barbara


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 27, 2011)

Great pictures and lovely horses thanks for sharing


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 28, 2011)

What beautiful girls and horses. Looks like you all had a great say. i love your silver Dapple..very pretty!!Thanks for sharing


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes, thanks for sharing these pictures! At least I can come on here and see my grandchildren and what they are up to.


----------



## Getitia (Jul 30, 2011)

Super pictures and they speak volumes. This is what it is all about. Job well done for all involved.


----------



## MeganH (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## barnbum (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful photos!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jul 31, 2011)

GREAT PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zipper (Aug 3, 2011)

Great pictures and I am sure the girls will miss you next year.

Love to see the young people out and showing.


----------

